# Any advice please



## Whoareya (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi all, My gf and I have an adorable blue Rhone cockapoo called Lola. Got her at 6 weeks she is now 3 months

The bad:
The house is big so don't crate train her, although have one.
She jumps up
She chews
She has started to bark
When told off she thinks its a game
Pees and poos are irregular timing (mostly at night) 
Used to puppy pad now its it or miss

The good
She's gorgeous loving and amazing
She's top of the puppy class
Quick learner
She has lots of toys to cater for everything
She has loads of walks
She's hardly on her own


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi welcome. Sounds like Lola is having a great time. You too! Have a good look through the puppy forum and training and bonding. You will find a wealth of informations. Any particular questions... Lots of people will be around to help. Enjoy the forum. We love our pups. We are also a little crazy!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Pictures are good too... Lets see Lola.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Do you free feed or do you give her set meals. If you free feed, stop, set a time for each of her meals, this should make he pees and poos more regular. 

For pees in general, puppies need to pee after eating, drinking, sleeping and playing. Mark down the times she does go and you should be able to get her out on time. Puppy pads can sometimes make toilet training harder as it confuses the dog, one time they are getting prized for toileting in the house then next they are being scalded. 

Lift watter at night to limit how much she is drinking and needing to pee over night, she is still wee with a very small bladder, you need to get up with her in the middle of the night to let her releaved herself till she can hold it. (Take her out on a lead but don't talk to her or play just out for a pee and back in). Use a toilet command when out walking, when you see her pee use a word you want her to assosiate with peeing, we use 'pee pee'. But you can use any word/phraze you like, 'toilet time' 'be clean' 'whizz' anything you like. It means that eventually if your in a hurry you done need to stand about waiting for her to find that just right spot. 

Crate training can help with toilet training as pups are less Lilly to want to toilet in their own bed. 

The rest is all normal puppy stuff that should pass in time, leave a cheep lead on her that you have cut in about half, this gives you something to grab hold of but keeps you away from sharp puppy teeth. 



When you say she barks, what is she barking at/for.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Welcome! I have a blue roan and a chocolate roan, I would love to see a photo of her.


----------



## wishbone (Jul 12, 2013)

I agree with crate training, as well as lots of exercise to drain some of the her energy so she could behave well more.


----------



## Whoareya (Jun 30, 2013)

Hey everyone, thank you for the great tips. I like the lifting water one, we don't free feed her but free water her, so thats changing tonight.

Go 'peepee' will be used too. Puppy pads will be used less.

Her barking is when she is left alone. She hates it. At night she howls, I think it's for 30 mins to an hour then howls in the morning. I kinda think its normal but would love some advice to send her to 'her bed'. As a pup/dog she does sleep so how long should we let her sleep?
Her other time of barking is really to get our attention, we try to tell her off or smack her but she thinks its a game. It's frustrating because shes so clever, at 3 1/2 months she sits, goes flat and rolls on command, we let her off lead during walks, she never goes far and comes back on command.

We absolutely adore her, my post was placed after a bad night with her naughtiness but shes not all bad.

As soon as I work out how to post pics i will. Thank you everyone, new territory for us


----------



## Whoareya (Jun 30, 2013)

Day one... That's about 2 months ago now, shes changed so much


----------



## Whoareya (Jun 30, 2013)

First day out.... This was just under 3 months


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She's beautiful x


----------



## Whoareya (Jun 30, 2013)

Chewing and looking cute, how could you tell this off?!?


----------



## Whoareya (Jun 30, 2013)

Sorry if this is boring... One more after this


----------



## Whoareya (Jun 30, 2013)

This is from tonight. At approx 7 when the sun goes down shes stares at herself,we think she thinks its another puppy. She just sits and stares. Really funny.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

She's so pretty. 

So I got my puppies just as summer started and it really started getting warm. I noticed that they didn't want to do much and really wanted to sleep all day as it was too hot to do much. They also wouldn't drink a lot of water during the day but would chew on ice chips that seemed to hydrate them more during the day and needing less water at night. 

I've never picked up their waters at night because it is so hot and dry here. But they eventually could go longer before needing to go out. It does get better as they get older. Now they are better than me at holding it.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She is so cute love her markings!!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

She is quite beautiful, and looks just like Dexter did when he was that age. 

I would never take water away from my dogs. It's something I feel very strongly about and I feel compelled to give my opinion each time! A dog will only ever drink if he or she is thirsty and it just seems cruel to take water away when they are so dependent on us, especially in this hot weather when they need to keep hydrated.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gorgeous! I think I've found the coat type of my next cockapoo!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

She is soooooooooooo pretty and what lovely photos of her you have to cherish.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She's gorgeous xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Your photos are not boring at all more please!


----------



## Animed (Jul 19, 2013)

Whoareya said:


> At night she howls, I think it's for 30 mins to an hour then howls in the morning. I kinda think its normal but would love some advice to send her to 'her bed'. As a pup/dog she does sleep so how long should we let her sleep?


You could try training her to understand a "quiet" command? If she learns this, it should ease the barking/howling at night.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Tess I haven't seen the lovely Dexter and Bonnie for a while


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

She is gorgeous, looks like a little angel, are you sure she gets up to all that mischief


----------

